# Welche Schaftlänge für eine Anka ???



## herr_schroeder (20. Juli 2017)

Moin Moin , #h |wavey:
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Anka zugelegt und möchte nun wissen welche Schaftlänge sinnvoll ist für dieses Boot.

Falls jemand eine Anka besitzt oder besessen hat, würde ich mich darüber freuen einen guten Tipp zu bekommen :vik:

Danke schon einmal im voraus !!!

MfG herr_schroeder :m


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Schaftlänge für eine Anka ???*

Schaftlänge??? 
vielleicht könntest du das mal konkretisieren ... ich weiß nicht was du meinst


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Schaftlänge für eine Anka ???*

Miss lieber die Spiegelhöhe nach. Wenn da nicht dran gefuddelt wurde, sollte ein Normalschaft passen...


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Schaftlänge für eine Anka ???*

Ich glaube ich werde alt.

Ja natürlich, wie Franky schon sagt, Normalschaf, auch Kurzschaft genannt.


----------



## reteid (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Schaftlänge für eine Anka ???*

Hallo herr_schroeder,
von OK bis UK Heckspiegel hat mein ANKA 38 cm (inklusive ca. 10 cm Wasserpass, ohne Kiel). Bis OK Wasserlinie kann ich nicht messen, da das Boot in der Garage steht und ich alles abgeschliffen habe.;+
Gruß Dieter

Ich meinte natürlich "... in der Garage liegt ..."


----------



## herr_schroeder (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Schaftlänge für eine Anka ???*

Okay super Danke !!!! 
Ich habe leider gerade keine Möglichkeiten noch einmal zu messen aber die Möglichkeit gleich einen Motor zu kaufen .
Aber das passt dann mit einem kurzschaft .


----------

